# Synchro iPad et iPhone avec iTunes 10.6



## MusicAlp (11 Mars 2012)

Bonjour!
Je viens de faire un update iTunes. Version 10.6. Depuis, je n'arrive plus à synchroniser mes appareils iPad et iPhone. Dès que je clique sur l'un des deux dans la colonne de gauche (Appareils), iTunes quitte (crash!)
J'ai essayé par "Synchroniser iPad" dans le menu. Tout va bien jusqu'à l'étape 7 (Importation de photos) et là même résultat.
Si j'essaye "transférer les achats" iTunes reste bloqué sur le transfert des informations Genius.
Quelqu'un a une bonne idée? Merci mille fois d'avance...


----------



## MusicAlp (12 Mars 2012)

MusicAlp a dit:


> Bonjour!
> Je viens de faire un update iTunes. Version 10.6. Depuis, je n'arrive plus à synchroniser mes appareils iPad et iPhone. Dès que je clique sur l'un des deux dans la colonne de gauche (Appareils), iTunes quitte (crash!)
> J'ai essayé par "Synchroniser iPad" dans le menu. Tout va bien jusqu'à l'étape 7 (Importation de photos) et là même résultat.
> Si j'essaye "transférer les achats" iTunes reste bloqué sur le transfert des informations Genius.
> Quelqu'un a une bonne idée? Merci mille fois d'avance...


Je voulais essayer de réinstaller iTunes 10.5 Impossible de le trouver sur Internet. Impossible aussi de downloader 10.6 encore une fois. Help!!!


----------

